# "Algenfressende" Fische für den Teich?!



## Speedy 1.0 (2. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,
gibt es irgendwelche algenfressende Fische oder fische die den Teich halbwegs sauber halten? Die Teichgröße beträgt 160cm*200cm*140cm

Danke und LG oli!


----------



## sister_in_act (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: "Algenfressende" Fische für den Teich?!*

Hallo Oli

So wenig , wie es die *eierlegende Wollmilchsau* gibt  wird es Tiere geben, die der Algen  den Garaus machen...
Denn...was sie oben fressen kommt hinten ja wieder raus und ergibt--neue Nährstoffe für Algen...
Da hilft nur die Ursache ergründen und wenn möglich zu beseitigen.

Gruß
ulla


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: "Algenfressende" Fische für den Teich?!*

hallo,
gibt es fische die überhaupt etwas für den teich helfen und ihn irgendwei "reinigen"?!

LG


----------



## canis (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: "Algenfressende" Fische für den Teich?!*

Guten Abend




Speedy 1.0 schrieb:


> gibt es irgendwelche algenfressende Fische oder fische die den Teich halbwegs sauber halten?



Das sind grundsätzlich zwei ganz verschiedene Fragen. Es gibt durchaus algenfressende Fischarteb, sie werden dir aber nie den Teich algenfrei halten können (Begründung siehe Beitrag von Ulla). "sauber halten" ist dann nochmals etwas anderes, da die Frage natürlich ist, von was denn überhaupt sauber halten. Algen wie auch Schlamm (Sedimente) werden durch Fische nie verdrängt werden können. Andere Pflanzenbestände können aber durchaus durch Fische derart intensiv genutzt werden, dass sie zurückgehen. Das Wasser an sich (qualitativ wie auch optisch) werden Fische ebenfalls nicht sauber halten, ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: "Algenfressende" Fische für den Teich?!*

hallo,
ja oke,nachdem sowiso fische in den teich kommen sollen, welche würdet ihr mir dann empfehlen?! Wenn sie ein bisschen Algen knabbern wäre es natürlich wiegesagt super 
LG


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: "Algenfressende" Fische für den Teich?!*

Hallo Oli,
Schwierig Dir was zu empfehlen.

Bei mir haben z.B. ALLE (Koi, Karauschen und Goldfische) die ganze Zeit den Algenteppich an der Teichwand immer schön kurz gehalten, wo nicht gefüttert wurde.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: "Algenfressende" Fische für den Teich?!*

hallo
danke! aber goldis hab ich im hauptteich und da hätte ich gerne andre fischchen drinnen  und kois werden zu groß oder?!
gibts da auch noch andre fischchens?
lg oli


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: "Algenfressende" Fische für den Teich?!*

Ich kenn mich denen nicht aus, aber hier im Forum gibt es viele Info's zu den __ Moderlieschen .

Vielleicht ist das ja was für Dich bzw. den Teich 

Bemühe mal die Suchfunktion...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: "Algenfressende" Fische für den Teich?!*

,

was vorne reinkommt geht hinten als Närstoff für die Algen wieder raus . Lass Dich bitte blos nicht von den Baumarktlockangeboten beeinflussen, die verkaufen dort die __ Nase als nonplusultra Algenfresserfisch - dieser ist nix für stehende Gewässer.


----------



## Regs (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: "Algenfressende" Fische für den Teich?!*

Hallo Oli,
wenn Du Algen bekämpfen willst musst Du Deinen Teich gut bepflanzen, dafür sorgen dass von außen nicht laufend ein Nährstoffeintrag erfolgt (z.B. durch Regenwasser das zuerst über den gedüngten Rasen läuft) und kannst mit einem UVC-Gerät auch die grünen Schwebealgen bekämpfen.

Ist der Teich, in dem das Problem besteht, der 1500-Liter Teich? Der wäre für Goldfische & Co. sowieso zu klein. Da würde ich dann auch eher an __ Moderlieschen oder __ Stichlinge denken. Das Algenproblem können Fische aber nicht lösen - im Gegenteil. Durch ihre Verdauungsprodukte die im Zuge der Nitrifikation in Stickstoff umgewandelt werden, düngen sie das Wasser zusätzlich.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: "Algenfressende" Fische für den Teich?!*

hallo,
nein, es ist nicht der 1500er teich  Der teich ist direkt neben dem 1500er.
Ich wollte nur andre fische als goldfische reintun und wollte nur mal fragen obs irgendwelche fische gibt die da vlt sogar ein extra (-> algen fressen) haben 
Algenproblem hab ich im moment zum glück eh nicht, wollte nur mal vorbeugend fragen

__ Stichlinge wollen ja kein kalkhaltiges wasser steht im forum (bei mir hat das wasser ne GH von ca. 30)
__ Moderlieschen wären lieb  aber wo bekomme ich die her?!

Danke und LG oli


----------



## Regs (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: "Algenfressende" Fische für den Teich?!*

Hallo Oli,

wir können die hier im Zierfischhandel bestellen oder direkt bei einer Fischfarm kaufen, die sie züchtet. Gibt es die Möglichkeit bei Euch nicht? Frag doch ruhig mal im Zoogeschäft mit Aquaristikabteilung, ob sie Dir zu Saison-Beginn __ Moderlieschen mit bestellen können.

Aber siehe mein Beitrag - das Algenproblem wird damit nicht kleiner.


----------



## Armatus (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: "Algenfressende" Fische für den Teich?!*

Hallo Oli,

poste doch mal die Größe des "nicht-1500er-teiches"

Ohne Größenangabe kann ich(wir) dir da wenig sagen.

gruß Dani


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: "Algenfressende" Fische für den Teich?!*

hallo,
@Regs: ne, von ner zierfischfarm hab ich bei uns (in Niederösterreich bzw. in der nähe Wiens) noch nie was gehört 
@Armatus (bzw. alle andren  )        hier ne skizze davon:   http://www.loaditup.de/files/601216.jpg

Danke und LG oli


----------



## Regs (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: "Algenfressende" Fische für den Teich?!*

Hallo Oli,

Google kennt diverse Fischzuchten um Wien: http://www.google.de/search?q=fischzucht+wien - klick doch mal durch.


----------



## Piddel (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: "Algenfressende" Fische für den Teich?!*



Speedy 1.0 schrieb:


> gibt es irgendwelche algenfressende Fische !





Moin,
...nen.... __ Graskarpfen / Amur aber bei deiner Teichgröße hätte der Fisch ein leichtes Problem beim Wenden.


----------



## karsten. (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: "Algenfressende" Fische für den Teich?!*

moin

Guter Rat 

__ Graskarpfen fressen wirklich Fadenalgen !



.....




wenn es im Teich NICHTS mehr Anderes gibt !

mfG


----------



## hadron (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: "Algenfressende" Fische für den Teich?!*

Das Fische allein den Nähstoffeintrag a la "was vorne reinkommt, kommt hinten wieder raus" erhöhen ist einfach ein Ammenmärchen. "Was vorne reinkommt wird zum Teil in Fleisch (wachsen) und Energie gewandelt und der rest kommt hinten wieder raus". So isses richtig. Wenn also NICHT ZUGEFÜTTERT wird, vernichten "algenfressende Fische" schon etwas vom vorhandenen Teppich. Um da aber einen merklichen Effekt zu erreichen sind schon etwas mehr als ne handvoll Fische notwendig.

Interessant und auch für kleinere Teiche geeignet ist hier die __ Rotfeder.


----------



## Regs (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: "Algenfressende" Fische für den Teich?!*

Hallo Jörg,
nicht alles was Fische fressen steht ja Pflanzen in der Urform als Dünger zur Verfügung. Das Stoffwechselprodukt von Fischen wird aber zu Stickstoff abgebaut.

In sofern ist es schon richtig, dass Fische für Pflanzen verfügbare Nährstoffe produzieren.


----------



## hadron (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: "Algenfressende" Fische für den Teich?!*



Regs schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> nicht alles was Fische fressen steht ja Pflanzen in der Urform als Dünger zur Verfügung. Das Stoffwechselprodukt von Fischen wird aber zu Stickstoff abgebaut.
> 
> In sofern ist es schon richtig, dass Fische für Pflanzen verfügbare Nährstoffe produzieren.



Das bestreite ich ja nicht - aber wenn sie 1 Gramm Pflanzen fressen kommt ja hinten nicht das ganze Gramm in Form von Nähstoffen raus, sondern es bleibt was beim Fisch "hängen" und wird in Form von Fleisch (z.B.) "vernichtet".


----------



## canis (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: "Algenfressende" Fische für den Teich?!*

Bei deiner Teichgrösse (gemäss Skizze) würde ich sowieso auf Fische verzichten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: "Algenfressende" Fische für den Teich?!*



hadron schrieb:


> Das bestreite ich ja nicht - aber wenn sie 1 Gramm Pflanzen fressen kommt ja hinten nicht das ganze Gramm in Form von Nähstoffen raus, sondern es bleibt was beim Fisch "hängen" und wird in Form von Fleisch (z.B.) "vernichtet".



Hi,

ja von den gefressenen Algen bleibt ein Teil (ca 1/6) im Fisch (__ Pflanzenfresser brauchen um 6-7 kg Grünfutter um daraus 1 kg Körpermasse aufzubauen - Richtig "vernichtet" werden sie aber nur wenn der Fisch den Teich verläßt (__ Reiher- oder Katzenralarm) - denn wenn der Fisch im Teich stirbt und verwest bleiben die aufgenommenen Nährstoffe immer noch im Teich

MfG Frank


----------



## karsten. (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: "Algenfressende" Fische für den Teich?!*

Hallo

und bedenke

erst die Verdauung der Fische macht die Nitrate und Phoshate für die Pflanzen(Algen) verwertbar ...(bis zu 1/100 der Futtermenge )
mit Hilfe der Phosynthese können aus 1g Phoshat in 1m3 bis zu 5 ! kg Trockenmasse Algen entstehen

dabei wird vor allem Sonnenenergie mit eben einer Prise Dünger und Deinem Teichwasser in Biomasse (sprich Algen) umgewandelt

also sollte man die Fische nur zum Fressen und wirklich nur Zum Fressen ......
in den Teich lassen......

sonst wird´s nix


----------



## Limnos (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: "Algenfressende" Fische für den Teich?!*

Hi

@ ...und kannst mit einem UVC-Gerät auch die grünen Schwebealgen bekämpfen.

Das ist ein zweischneidige Sache. Zwar wird alles Mikroplankton abgetötet und das Wasser wird klar, aber der Teich wird dadurch nicht nährstoffärmer. Im Gegenteil: aus den "Leichen" werden neue Nährstoffe. Das verbraucht Sauerstoff, während Schwebealgen Sauerstoff liefern. Außerdem verringert man damit die Zahl der Wesen, die aus CO2, Nitrat, Nitrit, Ammonium, Phosphat wieder Pflanzenmasse aufbauen können

@ ....bleiben die aufgenommenen Nährstoffe immer noch im Teich

Das stimmt auch nicht ganz. Zumindest bei Nitrat erfolgt durch Denitrifikationsbakterien ein Rückbau (z.B. im Filter) zu Luftstickstoff, der dann kein Nährstoff mehr ist.


MfG.
Wolfgang.


----------



## Alexius30 (14. Jan. 2016)

1500 Liter und Goldfische ??? Das ist nicht ARTGERECHT! !!


----------



## Patrick K (14. Jan. 2016)

Hey Pipsi wo hast du den die olle Kamelle ausgegraben

salve Patrick


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Jan. 2016)

Hi junger Mann,

kleiner Tip: immer erst mal auf das Datum des letzten Beitrags schauen bevor man ne Antwort schreibt, das fast 5 Jahre alte Thema wird wohl net mehr aktuell sein
zumal Speedy auch schon seit Anfang 2015 net mehr online gewesen ist

MfG Frank


----------



## mkburg (15. Jan. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi junger Mann,
> 
> kleiner Tip: immer erst mal auf das Datum des letzten Beitrags schauen bevor man ne Antwort schreibt, das fast 5 Jahre alte Thema wird wohl net mehr aktuell sein
> zumal Speedy auch schon seit Anfang 2015 net mehr online gewesen ist
> ...


Es gibt Foren, da kann man ein Beitrag schließen ... dann geht keine Antwort mehr.
Warum hier nicht?


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Jan. 2016)

mkburg schrieb:


> Es gibt Foren, da kann man ein Beitrag schließen ... dann geht keine Antwort mehr.
> Warum hier nicht?


 Wer will beurteilen ob es nicht mal sinnvoll ist einen alten Beitrag raus zu buddeln. Zum Teil wenn der Opener vielleicht nach Jahren seine Erfahrungen nieder legt oder ein anderer noch etwas neues beitragen kann.

Ich persönlich suche auch zumeist im Forum erst, ob meine Frage schon beantwortet ist. Da kann es mir auch passieren, dass ich mal wieder einen ziemlich alten Beitrag ausbuddele. 

Naja, nach fünf Jahren darauf hinweisen das ein Teich zu klein für Goldfische ist....das ist vielleicht ein wenig flüssig....wenn nicht sogar überflüssig.


----------

